# Colour Passport Photocopy



## fatcharliethearchangel (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi all. 
My fiancee is preparing to submit her application next week. As her sponsor, I have just tried to get a colour photocopy of my passport but I was told it is illegal in the UK to reproduce a UK passport in colour.
Is a black and white copy sufficient to submit as part of my application? Has anyone else submitted a B&W copy and been successful?
Thanks for any help you can give,
Matt


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It may be illegal in some other countries (I can think of US) but copying passport in colour isn't in UK. You can do it in B&W provided it's clear enough.


----------



## 2legit2quit (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi Matt,

I submitted a B&W photocopy of my Fiancee's(British) passport within my application, and successfully received my fiance visa last week. Shouldn't be a problem, I would like to think.

Best of luck with everything


----------



## fatcharliethearchangel (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi both, thanks for your responses. Congrats on your visa and thanks for your good wishes.


----------

